# Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!​*
*Ich bedanke mich bei einem aufmerksamen Boardie, der mir den Link zuschickte!*

Die IKK, eine sicher nicht ganz unbekannte Krankenkasse, *wirbt ganz klar für Angeln, weil es eben gut für die Gesundheit ist.*

Während spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND und PETA, Politik und Behörden sowie die Angelverhinderungsverbände des Rest-DAFV als Bedenkenträger durch die Landschaft wüten, nimmt eine Krankenkasse klar Stellung zu den Vorteilen des Angelns:
https://www.ikk-gesundplus.de/gesundheit/sport_bewegung/angeln/



			
				IKK schrieb:
			
		

> _Angeln – das ist doch was für Langweiler. Weit gefehlt, modernes Angeln hat nichts mit Langeweile und stundenlangem Rumsitzen am Wasser zu tun. Sie bestimmen selbst, welche Spielform des Angelns Sie bevorzugen und wie hoch Ihre Bewegungsintensität dabei ist. Wenn der Erfolg hinzu kommt, haben Sie meist alle Hände voll zu tun. Ob Sie aus rein sportlichen Aspekten angeln und die Fische nach einer Ermittlung von Länge und Gewicht möglichst schonend wieder zurücksetzen („catch & release“) oder aber mit einem guten Fang den heimischen Speiseplan bereichern, bleibt Ihnen überlassen. Viel Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist in jedem Falle geboten und intensive Naturerlebnisse sind garantiert._



Wie man sieht, auch inkl. Catch and Release (also Angelurlaub größtenteils ausser Landes!)

*Weil der Krankenkasse die Gesundheit der Menschen zuerst mal wichtiger ist als die der Fische - im Gegensatz dazu Schützer, Politik und DAFV und Konsorten!
*
Dazu werden stichwortartig weitere Punkte aufgeführt und erklärt, um Nichtanglern das Angeln schmackhaft schmackhaft:
> Angeln auf Friedfisch
> Angeln auf Raubfisch
> Fliegenfischen
> Was braucht man?
> Wichtiger Hinweis

-------------------------------------------------​Liebe, in Öffentlichkeits- und Pressearbeit untätige und/oder unfähige Verbände:
*SO* kann man ganz ohne euer übliches Schützergeschwurbel Angeln ganz einfach positiv darstellen und Menschen darauf neugierig machen.

*Beispiel nehmen, nachmachen, verbreiten* (statt eures unsäglichen Schützergeschwurbels - zuerst Angeln fördern und Angler schützen!)!!!

*Ich lobe die IKK und bedanke mich für diese tolle Förderung des Angelns!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Schugga (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!*

Ja, das ist wirklich mal ein netter Artikel 
Und gut geschrieben, also für jedermann/-frau verständlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!*

EBEN!!!!!!

Es könnte SO EINFACH SEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harbec (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!*

... jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob da noch andere Krankenkassen mit
auf den Zug springen. Es ist ja wirklich schön, dass sich
mal eine etwas größere Krankenkasse das Angeln auf die
Fahnen schreibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!*

Hab die mal angeschrieben und um Interview gebeten - da kann ich das gleich mit nachfragen, ob die wissen, wie es bei anderen KK aussieht..

Anglerfreunden muss man helfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!*

Hier hatten wir schon mal Ähnliches zu vermelden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324930


----------



## Darket (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!*

Als mein damaliger Arbeitgeber ein betriebliches Gesundheit'smanagement einführen und es hieß, wir bekämen Geld, um dafür gesundheitsfördende Kurse u.ä. machen zu können, Hatte ich mal angefragt, ob die meine Jahreskarte Berlin-Brandenburg übernehmen. Unter Hinweis auf Bewegung, frische Luft, Ausgleich usw. Wenig überraschend haben sie nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!*

nochmal nachhaken mit Vereis auf die Artikel hier ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Krankenkasse (IKK) empfiehlt: ANGELN gehn (inkl. C+R)!!*

Ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit Mal mit einigen Krankenkassen wegen einem Wechsel beschäftigt. Bei einigen KK gab es die Möglichkeit, wenn man eine Sportart ausführt, Geld zurück zu bekommen.

Das Angeln als Tätigkeit wurde akzeptiert. In dem Sinne: Daumen hoch.

Toller Sache von der Krankenkasse.
Etwas - das ich selbst nur zu gut weiß - und was jetzt auch offiziell von der KK erwähnt wurde.


----------

